# C+C: My 2nd attempt at HDR



## PatrickJamesYu (Dec 10, 2011)

So I doubt anyone remembers my first attempt at HDR, but it was quite terrible.

I think I'm starting to get it
What's your thoughts on this picture?
I'm do think it's a tiny bit over processed, but I think my composition could have been better, to help me achieve the style of HDR I'm aiming for
I like HDR a bit more subtle, but impacting

The color's are a bit dead, I think I'll go back and see if I can add some color back
Anyways
Nikon D90
Photomatix Pro 3


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 10, 2011)

It doesn't even look remotely HDR, so in that aspect you succeeded!

However, there's still a lot of dark areas that are lacking details.  The shadow of the car, as well as the back-lit trees.


----------



## PhotographyByMK (Dec 12, 2011)

Practice def. makes perfect! This was my go at it.....lol


----------

